# I need a disturbing movie.



## WildWon (May 8, 2008)

So i'm looking for a disturbing movie.  Me and my wife a looking for something good that will really unnerve us.  A couple of things though.

First: No real video footage.  No "Faces Of Death" and no "Cannibal Holocaust."  We're looking for a full on movie. (i bring up Can. Hol. because they actually kill animals for some of the effects).

Second: IF POSSIBLE, no needle torture.  I dig the hell out of it, but thats the one thing my wife can't watch.  We recently saw Audition, and i LOVED the hell out of it, but she couldn't watch the last 1/3 of the movie due to her fear of needles.

We've seen the Saw series (we watched #4 in the theater on our honeymoon... aww... shitty movie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





) and other "popular" freak fests.

So far, I'm enjoying Miike's work, and i have yet to see Ichi The Killer (but that will be soon), but for now, if i could get a good collection of weird, disturbing, whatever movies that will get under my skin, i'd greatly appreciate it!

(Audition and Imprint, two of Miike's films are the only movies in YEARS that have made me feel "just not right," and thats saying a lot for what i watch 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

I HAVE FAITH IN THE SICK GBATEMPERS OUT THERE 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks guys (and gals!)


----------



## Westside (May 8, 2008)

Hostel.  Nuff said.


----------



## impinkspam (May 8, 2008)

before the devil knows you're dead


----------



## WildWon (May 8, 2008)

Westside said:
			
		

> Hostel.  Nuff said.



Hostel is nothing. Hostel was a date movie for me and my girlfriend (now my wife) and as we walked out of that, she looked at me and said "Wow, i was really hoping for that to be gorier."  I wished i had a ring in my pocket at that moment.

I enjoyed Hostel for what it was (party into disaster), and Hostel 2 was an AMAZING follow-up.  But yea, thats still too much of a pop movie for us.

To All: When i say about needing a good movie, we've seen all the popular "wrong turn" movies (hills have eyes, turistas, 2001 Maniacs, Wolf Creek, etc etc, Hostel even is to an extent), and a bunch of other random flicks (the saw series, Hatchet


----------



## BoneMonkey (May 8, 2008)

Transvestite t****** Train Vol 5 

you will never sleep again


----------



## matriculated (May 8, 2008)

Tetsuo the Iron Man?


----------



## WildWon (May 8, 2008)

BoneMonkey said:
			
		

> Transvestite t****** Train Vol 5
> 
> you will never sleep again
> 
> ...



Not familiar with that one. However any time i hear that name, all i can think is,
TEEEEETTTTTTSSUUUUOOOOOOOOOOOO!

But i'll take a gander 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thanks!

EDIT: Just IMDB'd tetsuo, and that does sound VERY interesting.  I'll be looking into that.


----------



## Warren_303 (May 8, 2008)

A friend was telling me about "Wizard of Gore," but I have yet to see it.

I'm not sure if this is what your looking for but is has gore.


----------



## Hitto (May 8, 2008)

If foreign films don't bother you, watch "13 Tzameti".
It's not *very* gory, but the situation in which the hero is thrown is pretty disturbing. Plus, it's in black and white, so when the atmosphere is heavy, you'll feel it.


----------



## impinkspam (May 8, 2008)

men behind the sun


----------



## Bob Evil (May 8, 2008)

Warren_303 said:
			
		

> A friend was telling me about "Wizard of Gore," but I have yet to see it.
> 
> I'm not sure if this is what your looking for but is has gore.



It's Wizard of Gor, not Gore


----------



## SleepingDragon (May 8, 2008)

There is a movie I saw years ago and it is soooo disturbing, I haven't been able to wash it's "disgusting-ness " off of me since.  The movie "8mm" with Nicolas Cage puts the "D" in disturbing.


----------



## Akoji (May 8, 2008)

Well, maybe you could like Visitor Q, there's minimal gore, but it makes you feel very awkward.
The film follow a Japanese family where everybody is just as fucked up as the other, the movie start strong with a scene between the Father and the Daughter. And it's carry on and get even more wicker.

Like I said, there's almost no gore, but, the social environment in which the movie evolve makes you feel  very wrong.
Disturbing is quite the word for that movie.

We could say that film is mentaly gore.


----------



## Dingler (May 8, 2008)

Murder-Set-Pieces is the goriest film I have ever seen! Buckets o' blood, corpse chomping, and nude babes a plenty!


----------



## matriculated (May 8, 2008)

WildWon said:
			
		

> matriculated said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, it's nothing like Akira. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Also, it's black and white and quite old so you may or may not like it... I didn't but I'm not into torture movies. I was just curious.


----------



## The Worst (May 8, 2008)

the great yokai war


----------



## WildWon (May 8, 2008)

Dingler said:
			
		

> Murder-Set-Pieces is the goriest film I have ever seen! Buckets o' blood, corpse chomping, and nude babes a plenty!
> 
> I saw MSP when it was on On Demand, and it was hacked to shit and back.  A lot of the gore was removed, and it made it almost unwatchable.  I want to check out the Unrated version to see what was missed.  It *was* an interesting premise, even if those scenes were cut out.
> 
> ...



Yea, i looked at it, and i'll definitely be checking it out!


----------



## fatcamp (May 8, 2008)

Irréversible


----------



## Warren_303 (May 8, 2008)

thebobevil said:
			
		

> Warren_303 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



My bad ha ha, 

btw was it any good?


----------



## residentskitz (May 8, 2008)

impinkspam said:
			
		

> men behind the sun



i second "men behind the sun"

i have never been able to shake the images from this movie, especially knowing that its based on true events.  but this might fall into the same genre as cannibal holocaust for you as there is one scene where they actually throw a cat into a room full of rats and its torn to bits.  some versions have this scene cut out though.

the sickest part for me is the smiling little boy that they dissect alive.  or the people they make stick their hands/arms into liquid nitrogen which they then shatter.

us humans are some sick creatures.

--
short list of other films to check out include:

-august underground
-Combat shock
-Battle Royale
-oldboy
-cube trilogy

BUT by far the most disturbing movie i have seen possibly in my entire life is
-ZEITGEIST
which you can watch for free in full by clicking here
there is also a legal .torrent link available here
sit past the (lengthy) intro and prepare to have your world rocked.


----------



## Jax (May 8, 2008)

SuperBabies: Baby Geniuses 2


----------



## FAST6191 (May 8, 2008)

There was a thread a few months back.
http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=606...t=0&start=0

None the less tetsuo here as well, irreversible was also disturbing.

Jesus camp the movie though, were I to believe governments the middle east is a scary place. Having watched this film I have come to the conclusion the southern US is 10x worse than anything any government spokesdroid had to say.


----------



## WildWon (May 8, 2008)

Wow, thanks everyone for the great suggestions. There are a lot i will be looking into at deeper length tonight.  Fantastic suggestions!



			
				residentskitz said:
			
		

> impinkspam said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Both Oldboy and Battle Royale are in my collection already. Absolutely stunning films.  The best part about Oldboy is how its a so-so movie, up until the last 5 minutes.  After the rug is pulled out from under you, the whole rest of the movie is one big "What the fuck?!"

Men Behind The Sun i might have to look into.  As well, what is Zeitgeist about?


----------



## Akoji (May 8, 2008)

Irréversible only shocked me by his rape scene.


----------



## pikirika (May 8, 2008)

-C'est arrivé près de chez vous
aka It Happened in Your Neighborhood
aka Man Bites Dog

-Das Experiment

-Funny games


----------



## DeMoN (May 8, 2008)

Final Destination Trilogy
The Hills Have Eyes 1 and 2


----------



## WildWon (May 8, 2008)

DeMoNSTaR said:
			
		

> Final Destination Trilogy
> The Hills Have Eyes 1 and 2



I *love* the final destination movies. So much fun! (no standing images though. They're a good laugh hehe)

Hills Have Eyes 1 was alright, NO desire to see 2 (though i have it d-loaded for a day when we have NOTHING else to watch)


----------



## Bob Loblaw (May 8, 2008)

Julien Donkey-Boy


----------



## Bob Loblaw (May 8, 2008)

FAST6191 said:
			
		

> There was a thread a few months back.
> http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=606...t=0&start=0
> 
> None the less tetsuo here as well, irreversible was also disturbing.
> ...




Oh, nice. You were able to crowbar another cheapshot at the U.S. into another one of your posts. Good job on that one. Granted, Jesus Camp is completely F'ed and the people are wackos, you surely can't base your opinion on the entire southern half of one of the largest countries in the world on a movie that only focuses on the wackos. That's like watching a documentary about AIDS in Africa and saying "Oh, everyone in Africa has AIDS".


To the OP, another completely messed up movie is Audition by Takashi Miike.


----------



## chojinlx (May 8, 2008)

Ichi the killer doesn't have needles (i think) but is she ok with fish hooks?


----------



## layzieyez (May 8, 2008)

Bob Loblaw said:
			
		

> Julien Donkey-Boy


Gummo


----------



## Jax (May 8, 2008)

WildWon said:
			
		

> DeMoNSTaR said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...















I love those movies too, specially the second one.


----------



## Panzer Tacticer (May 8, 2008)

You guys are all amateurs, either that or just too young to know what really disturbing is all about.

I present you, the truly disturbing.

View if you dare, I ain't paying your shrink bills to remove the images you are about to see though.

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0089791/


----------



## Mewgia (May 9, 2008)

Panzer Tacticer said:
			
		

> You guys are all amateurs, either that or just too young to know what really disturbing is all about.
> 
> I present you, the truly disturbing.
> 
> ...


seconded


----------



## Zendrik (May 9, 2008)

Hmm. The first thing I think of when I hear disturbing is "Requiem for a Dream". After the movie was over, my friends and I just kinda sat there...staring at the black screen for 5-10 minutes. There is no gore, but the story that is told about 4 people spiraling downward through drug use is extremely depressing. The ending is horrible.


----------



## mthrnite (May 9, 2008)

Just wanted to quickly second Visitor Q, and Tetsuo Iron Man.
Also since you like Miike.. The Happiness of the Katakuris is over the top in a different way.. I dearly love that movie.


----------



## science (May 9, 2008)

I found A Clockwork Orange really disturbing, but I don't think its the type of disturbing you're looking for


----------



## lagman (May 9, 2008)

Maybe mentioned already Tian bian yi duo yun (The Wayward Cloud)

-courtesy of OrR


----------



## Panzer Tacticer (May 9, 2008)

If the film doesn't make you uncomfortable after you watched it, it failed of course.

If you slept fine, it failed.

If you could move on after it finished, and not spend the day "thinking" about it, it failed.

For a film to be disturbing, it had to actually BOTHER you somehow.

For instance, following watching a The Ring, did tv static get any effect on you?

How about White Noise, did the sound of static cause you to just listen a bit more than normal?

Now me, I prefer the real world, as it is fairly disturbing.
Try watching Shake hands with the devil
http://www.dallairemovie.com/
experiences of Romeo Dallaire in Rwanda. Man I am sure I never saw that duty.

I assure you no shitty little shock flick will ever have any effect on you after a dose of real horror.


----------



## cupajoe (May 10, 2008)

Panzer Tacticer said:
			
		

> If the film doesn't make you uncomfortable after you watched it, it failed of course.
> 
> If you slept fine, it failed.
> 
> ...


That's true. Movies with real events are what truly disturb.


----------



## Doomsday Forte (May 10, 2008)

No one has mentioned Teeth?  It actually is/about to come out on DVD now...I've never seen it myself but this is mere word-of-mouth.  It's apparently funny too, Wikipedia listing it as a black comedy/horror film.  I wonder...

IMDB:  http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0780622/

...the info page says it's a remake of "Kiseichuu: kiraa pusshii"  Killer pussy?  Oh my.


----------



## B-Blue (May 10, 2008)

Fear.com (The scene where the bug comes out of that girls mouth is just SICK!)
Mad House (Very disturbing)


----------



## mb01 (May 10, 2008)

Zendrik said:
			
		

> Hmm. The first thing I think of when I hear disturbing is "Requiem for a Dream". After the movie was over, my friends and I just kinda sat there...staring at the black screen for 5-10 minutes. There is no gore, but the story that is told about 4 people spiraling downward through drug use is extremely depressing. The ending is horrible.


Good recommendation man, just finished watching this movie. I don't usually get very disturbed by movies but this one grabbed me in the last 15 or so minutes. It actually starts off quite slow and boring but you can tell throughout the movie that there will be a fairly gripping ending but this really surprised me. A 'must watch' film. 

I would also recommend Cannibal Holocaust as a very disturbing movie!


----------



## BumFace (May 10, 2008)

i heard a clockwork orange was disturbing too even though i've never watched but try watching something surgical like a prostate being removed due to cancer program called 'embaressing illnesses'


----------



## Eternal Myst (May 10, 2008)

Men In Black 2


----------



## CrystalSweet (May 10, 2008)

i find disturbia very disturbing.
and my friend recommends silence of the lambs


----------



## mthrnite (May 10, 2008)

OK, showing my age here a bit, but John Waters' movie Desperate Living disturbed me pretty good back in the day. I know it's probably not on par with "GROSSOUTATERIA" or whatever, and it's pretty low-rent and all, but it is pretty twisted nonetheless. Also Pink Flamingos is good, but to me, not nearly as f'd up as desperate living.


----------



## R2DJ (May 11, 2008)

My picks

Hellraiser - my family watched all of the chapters when it comes on at night. Hellraiser 3 gave me nightmares. Thinking of all the people that got trapped in the club and get killed. I remember that guy grabbed by the chain and hook and the DJ getting killed by the spinning discs.

Cloverfield - not really gory but the part where Hud got eaten scared me...

Nightmare Man - I never expected a twist of events...indeed a stranger is "strange"

One Missed Call - have you seen someone get killed on live TV? 

13 Ghosts - I think Juggernaut is the scariest. Once you lock eyes, you're toast...


----------



## Destructobot (May 11, 2008)

Funny Games


----------



## Bob Loblaw (May 11, 2008)

yeah like mthr said john waters movies are pretty disturbing. Basically, any of 'em will make you feel weird hehe

I mentioned audition earlier, which basically shows I'm guilty of not reading your entire first post heh..

But uhh, idunno, basially any japanese horror, or korean thriller is pretty disturbing. We mentioned gummo and julien donkey boy but another to check out by the same guy is:

Ken Park


It's off the wall..from start to finish.


----------



## fatfrank (May 11, 2008)

edit: i decided to remove my suggestion as it was just the most gory porn ever, it,s not much in the spirits of this thread after all


----------



## zombolo (May 11, 2008)

Subconscious Cruelty. 
Or if you want something more extreme, try Squirmfest I and II or anything related to these:http://genki-genki.com/modules/tinyd36/index.php?id=13#dgen019


----------



## B-Blue (May 12, 2008)

TAMARA


----------



## matriculated (May 12, 2008)

I just saw Sympathy for Lady Vengeance the vastly different followup to Oldboy. Pretty slow in the first half but the 2nd half really shows you what it really takes to exact revenge on someone. Very disturbing but also very moving - especially if you're a parent.



			
				mthrnite said:
			
		

> OK, showing my age here a bit, but John Waters' movie Desperate Living disturbed me pretty good back in the day. I know it's probably not on par with "GROSSOUTATERIA" or whatever, and it's pretty low-rent and all, but it is pretty twisted nonetheless. Also Pink Flamingos is good, but to me, not nearly as f'd up as desperate living.



More f'up than Pink Flamingos? More crazy than impregnating women with syringes of semen? More outrageous than out-takes of an overweight tranvestite consuming dog stools?


----------



## azotyp (May 12, 2008)

The Mist, as for now best movie ever that I've seen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




And maybe silent hill (thou it is based on video game it kicks ass).


----------



## sadwanker (May 12, 2008)

Back when I was a highschool, some friends and I competed in who could present the most gruesome movie...... This one won by a mile

*Aftermath*





Description, review and pictures through the link below
WARNING!!! This link is most definitely NSFW and NOT for minors ogr the squeamish


----------



## jalaneme (May 12, 2008)

LOL if you find hostel 1&2 not gorey i question your sanity...


----------



## cherryduck (May 12, 2008)

Try REC, it's Spanish but with English subtitles. It's sort of a Zombie horror film, done in the style of Cloverfield. Me and my girlfriend really enjoyed it!


----------



## SleepingDragon (May 13, 2008)

Have you found your disturbing movie yet?  What did you settle on?


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 14, 2008)

Disturbing movies :

Nekromantik 1+2
Salo:120 Days of Sodom
New York Ripper (Personally I don't find this one disturbing but alot of mates have said it)
Last House on the Left
En Film Yn Grim (Not sure if I've spelt that right)
El Topo
Santa Sangre
Henryortrait Of A Serial Killer (One of my all time favourite films, Michael Rooker should have got an Oscar)
Bad Boy Bubby

If you just mean seriously twisted and violent horror pics I can recommend a fair few of them too.


----------



## dawn.wan (May 14, 2008)

i saw this one independent short about a city mortician.  he's doing an autopsy on some chick, then he started to look at her then participates in necrophilia... he then takes home her heart, grinds them up and feeds them to his dog... its south American.. the director is quite famous now..  his name eludes my thoughts tho.. when i remember the title i will post...

go with some classics like John Water's Pink Flamingo.. singing assholes and Devine eating shit (BTW s/he actually ate real shit, it was only 1 take).. cant go wrong.


----------



## dawn.wan (May 14, 2008)

sadwanker said:
			
		

> Back when I was a highschool, some friends and I competed in who could present the most gruesome movie...... This one won by a mile
> 
> *Aftermath*
> 
> ...



OMG i think this maybe it... LOL sadwanker you sik bob


----------



## cosmo2389 (May 14, 2008)

If no one has mentioned it, Battle Royale is pretty good... But it's only disturbing if you think about the fact that the kids are in the ninth grade and they are mercilessly murdering each other...


----------



## zombolo (May 14, 2008)

sadwanker said:
			
		

> Back when I was a highschool, some friends and I competed in who could present the most gruesome movie...... This one won by a mile
> 
> *Aftermath*
> 
> ...



Quite disturbing. I got the special edition DVD with a different cover: http://photos1.blogger.com/blogger/7959/15...ftermath021.jpg
If you can read italian, I have written a brief review on my (insane) blog: http://desiderio--oscuro.blogspot.com/2005...01_archive.html

Here's the trailer: http://www.unearthedfilms.com/trailers/aftermath_300.htm


----------



## dawn.wan (May 14, 2008)

Kids Directed by Larry Clark is also a good flik.  Not as close to Aftermath, but a good all around flick... released in 1995... hard  to find on DVD


----------



## PyroJames (May 14, 2008)

Though I've never seen these films, I've been hearing for years that the Japanese film series "Guinea Pig" tops the list.  Charlie Sheen even reported one of the films to the FBI when he saw it and thought it was a genuine snuff film.

Here's more info:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Guinea_Pig_%28film_series%29


----------



## matriculated (May 15, 2008)

dawn.wan said:
			
		

> Kids Directed by Larry Clark is also a good flik.  Not as close to Aftermath, but a good all around flick... released in 1995... hard  to find on DVD



His other movie, Bully, is pretty f'up too.


----------



## dawn.wan (May 15, 2008)

canadians all know the dirtiest shit..lol


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 15, 2008)

matriculated said:
			
		

> dawn.wan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



All Larry Clarks movies are f'd up because he's basically a pedophile with a legitimate cover.  Ever noticed how all of his movies contain lots of underage naked boys?  Have you seen Ken Park?


----------



## webyugioh (May 15, 2008)

Don't know if anyone else has suggested it yet, but AMV HELL 0 is pretty screwed up and disturbing. 


			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Like AMV Hell 2, this video shows the more irreverant side of AMV Hell. And by irreverant, we mean its one of the most offensive, disgusting, pornographic, vile, worthless pieces of garbage ever conceived. This was created alongside AMV Hell 3, and clocks in at around 40 minutes in length. This is absolutely not for children!


http://amvhell.com/index.php?page=20


----------



## Bob Loblaw (May 15, 2008)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> matriculated said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Haha yeah I mentioned that one last page. "Krap Nek"

I don't even want to talk about what happens in the movie due to being afraid of spoiling it since every single scene is pretty disturbing haha


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 15, 2008)

Bob Loblaw said:
			
		

> TrolleyDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's not really right is it!  Film underage naked teens having real sex, put in a movie but call it Art House and you're a legitimate director.  The blokes just a pedophile who's found a way to skirt the law!


----------



## matriculated (May 15, 2008)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> Bob Loblaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Same thing goes for Victor Salva (Jeepers Creepers). Except he actually served time for raping a little boy in one of his movies.


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 15, 2008)

matriculated said:
			
		

> Same thing goes for Victor Salva (Jeepers Creepers). Except he actually served time for raping a little boy in one of his movies.



I didn't know that.  I never really liked the movie to begin with, now I just hate it.


----------



## dawn.wan (May 15, 2008)

well if you think about it if you put something that fucked up on screen you got you be somehow twisted. as the old saying goes, it's a fine line between ingenuity and insanity.


----------



## WildWon (May 15, 2008)

There have been GREAT ideas in here.  I'm quite interested in Men Behind The Sun.  I've seen a lot of these flicks (Pink Flamingos fits soooo well into this catagory... i saw it years back, and it still sticks with me lol), but there are a bunch that will be hitting my TV soon enough.

Yea, Men Behind the Sun, Tetsuo: The Iron Man, Funny Games (the original, i'd prefer... theres a remake coming to the US soon... no real interest in that) and a few others (need to re-scan this forum to see others and make a full list) are sure to be viewed soon.

As well, anything by Takashi Miike will be in my collection soon (Audition and Imprint need to be there now, as i've just seen them, and the Zombie Musical Bed & Breakfast one will be the next in my queue lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 15, 2008)

WildWon said:
			
		

> There have been GREAT ideas in here.  I'm quite interested in Men Behind The Sun.  I've seen a lot of these flicks (Pink Flamingos fits soooo well into this catagory... i saw it years back, and it still sticks with me lol), but there are a bunch that will be hitting my TV soon enough.
> 
> Yea, Men Behind the Sun, Tetsuo: The Iron Man, Funny Games (the original, i'd prefer... theres a remake coming to the US soon... no real interest in that) and a few others (need to re-scan this forum to see others and make a full list) are sure to be viewed soon.
> 
> ...



Men Behind The Sun is great, I wouldn't call it disturbing though.  It's actually a half decent movie.  If you're going to watch it if I remember right the best version to get is either the original HK laserdisc or a copy of it as it's the full Japanese version with English subtitles.

Have you watched any of the Guinea Pig movies?


----------



## Talaria (May 16, 2008)

Burial Grounds- The Nights of Terror. Badly done Zombie movie, actors can't act and has Zombie incest scene *shudders*


----------



## kuni (May 16, 2008)

*Begotten*

You're not going to like it; you WILL be disturbed.


----------



## WildWon (May 16, 2008)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> WildWon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have not seen the Guinea Pig movies yet.  Yet is the key word.  I want to pick up the "Flowers Of Flesh & Blood" dvd to check it out and see the making-of featurette on there.  I'm very intrigued by that.


----------



## ggfc2 (May 16, 2008)

OMG NO ONE MENTIONED DIR FRUIT CHAN's DUMPLINGS !

http://www.hkflix.com/xq/asp/filmID.531906/qx/de
tails.htm


----------



## CockroachMan (May 16, 2008)

Super Mario Bros. The Movie

One of the most disturbing things I ever saw


----------



## Nottulys (May 16, 2008)

Try Elfen Lied...if your into Anime.  That damn show was pretty disturbing...but they're probably better ones (worser?) whatever


----------



## WildWon (May 16, 2008)

CockroachMan said:
			
		

> Super Mario Bros. The Movie
> 
> One of the most disturbing things I ever saw



What? Bob Hoskins, John Leguizamo and Dennis Hopper.  How could you go wro....OHMIFUKKINGOD i just remembered that movie.

Good point.


----------



## habbah (May 16, 2008)

lol www.cleangirls.org


----------



## Mooshywooshy (May 16, 2008)

Terror Firmer, its one of the weirdest low budget freak movies i've ever seen.
However I tried to find the un-censored version that I saw a few years later and it seems to be nearly impossible to find 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Not really scary.. just.. odd


----------

